
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
okamitok
SEEKING WORK | Indiana, USA | Remote

I recently finished a contract position and am on the market looking for more
work. I am a web developer with experience in front and back end. I also have
quite a bit of experience in the corporate IT world (System Engineer, System
Admin)

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, HTML5, CSS/SASS, NodeJS, Express, PHP,
Wordpress, MongoDB, MySQL, AWS, ReactJS, GraphQL, Product Management, SEO, API
Integrations

Email: hackernews@plexxstudio.com

Latest project: Custom CRM/Ecommerce Platform in ReactJS/GraphQL (Access can
be provided upon request)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cory-
onay-2894b9103/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cory-onay-2894b9103/)

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE | Software Engineer Polyglot engineer focusing
on backend development with solid software engineering skills. Worked with
startups and big co. I already worked remotely for 1 year in total
successfully for multinationals and startups as well. You can check my
recommendations on linkedin. Email: [http://scr.im/3zi3](http://scr.im/3zi3)
Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

Technologies: used many . Javascript stack most recently

------
dben123
SEEKING WORK | Germany, Stuttgart (Max 20h/week) Remote | Travel possible What
I do: Continuous Integration, Embedded systems design and development,
low/high level robotics

I am a software engineer who has been working in startups for
consumer/industrial markets and financial companies. I'm used to work with
different kind of requirements, technologies and development processes.

I have 3 years of experience as software engineer for robotics and financial
startups. I worked on:

* Setting up complete Continuous integration from scratch (Jenkins, Docker, AWS, Packer, Terraform) for AMD64/ARM64, dockerized existing applications (Expert)

* System creation and maintenance with Yocto for small embedded systems (Robotics and IoT application) (Expert)

* Low level embedded software on XMOS (read data from sensors and communication) (Good knowledge)

* High level robotics with ROS (Knowledgeable)

I can help companies who have no quality process to develop one or polish one
already existing

Mail: david.bensoussan.job@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/minipada](https://github.com/minipada)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
bensoussan-715a0b72/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-bensoussan-715a0b72/)

Fiverr: [https://www.fiverr.com/minipada](https://www.fiverr.com/minipada)

------
alkebuware
SEEKING WORK | Washington, DC | Remote

I'm a Full-Stack software engineer with a passion for developing elegant user
interfaces and robust backends. Fully committed to helping clients go from
idea to product launch and beyond.

Services * Business Management Dashboard - Using the latest web technologies
in HTML, CSS, Dart, and JavaScript I deliver custom web based dashboards that
makes all your business critical information available in one place. *
Deployment Automation - Deployment automation of software applications and
cloud infrastructure is critical to your business success and lets you focus
on product functionality your users care about. * Downtime Reporting - In my
experience managing, designing, developing software systems I know how
important error reporting is to your product’s success.

Technologies: AngularDart, Firebase, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform, MongoDB

Website: www.alkebuware.com

Email: tariq@alkebuware.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tariq-alkebu-
lan-86670245/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tariq-alkebu-lan-86670245/)

------
tariqalkebulan
SEEKING WORK | Washington, DC | Remote

Embedded Linux developer with a passion for developing user, and kernel space
applications and everything in between on embedded linux platforms. Fully
committed to helping clients go from idea to product launch and beyond.

Services

* Custom Device Drivers - I bridge any gaps by extending your embedded Linux platform to support your custom hardware needs.

* ARM Board Support Packages - With my experience booting Linux on the ARM platform using U-Boot I can help you save time and money during this critical phase of product development.

* Management User Interfaces for Embedded Devices - Leave the design and development of your embedded platform's local user interface to me and your customers will thank you for the pleasant user experience.

Technologies: C, C++ Shell Scripting, Linux OS, HTML, Javascript

Website: alkebuware.lpages.co/embedded

Email: tariqalkebulan@gmail.com

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PxrE4ocQmxENXHYbBxuuMla-
TA-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PxrE4ocQmxENXHYbBxuuMla-TA-
PvCYV/view?usp=sharing)

------
kevalshah90
SEEKING WORK | SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA | REMOTE POSSIBLE

I am a Data Scientist with experience working in Advertising and Research. I
am looking for Data Analytics, visualization work or research projects. I am
comfortable with statistical modeling and Machine learning techniques.

Email: kevalshah90@gmail.com

Web: [https://kevalshah90.github.io/](https://kevalshah90.github.io/)

CV: [https://goo.gl/aTafP4](https://goo.gl/aTafP4)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevalshahm](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevalshahm)

Technologies: R, Python, SQL

------
Gyonka
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, NYC, Remote, Willing to Travel

Bonafero provides technology consulting services to drive new business value.
We partner with our clients to re-think and modernize the way they deliver
solutions.

What we've done for our clients, as an interim leadership (leading client
teams of 100+) & delivery partners:

    
    
      - Introduced and executed on new organization structure 
      - Re-prioritized product development by focusing on real customer needs, delivering actual business value as fast as possible
      - Delivered major enterprise projects ahead of schedule
      - Introduced DevOps and continuous delivery practices
      - Modernized legacy systems using micro-services architecture leading to cost savings in millions per year
    

What's our stack? We've worked on projects that are in:

    
    
      - Mobile (Swift, Objective-C)
      - Android (Java, Kotlin)
      - Backend (Go, Node, Java, Ruby + Rails, PHP, .NET, etc)
      - Frontend (JavaScript, React, Angular, etc) 
    

[https://www.bonafero.com](https://www.bonafero.com)

Let's talk about how we can help: jonathan@bonafero.com

------
DominikSerafin
SEEKING FREELANCER | QuoteToMe.com | Winnipeg, Canada | Frontend React (+MobX)
Developer | Contract/Freelance | REMOTE

Our mission is to build a more informed, harmonized, and thriving construction
community.

We are a young and well funded startup that is building a modern communication
and quoting platform for contractors and equipment rental companies.

We Are Looking For Someone...

→ Who knows how to write clean, modular, composable, properly scoped and named
code in React + MobX (and vanilla JavaScript/ES6).

→ That knows how to implement new features or improve existing ones based on
provided designs and make them even better using good UX considerations and
good sense of aesthetic.

→ That can self-sufficiently debug & implement solutions with minimal
direction in a sometimes ambiguous environment.

→ Knows how to write code that works across a multitude of devices, screen
sizes and browsers.

→ That is always learning, open minded, collaborative, open to new ways of
doing things and open to receiving and providing constructive feedback.

→ With experience in working in a remote "asynchronous communication"
environment via Slack, Email, etc. And who knows how to communicate via
english language with clarity in both technical and non technical matters.

→ That understands values of maintainable and clean codebase and code
standards.

→ Has at least basic understanding and experience with GIT (+GitHub).

→ Enjoys taking ownership and responsibility for their work.

Please fill in the form under this URL to apply:
[https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3](https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3)

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: (Embedded Systems/IoT) DevOps development process consulting,
training and coaching

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've found my calling in introducing modern methodologies to (not just, but
particularly) embedded systems teams, including agile IoT development all the
way to DevOps for embedded.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * devise a strategy and implementation to improve your team's development processes
      * train your team
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes
        and implementation
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
timonv
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands, Amsterdam | REMOTE | Travel possible

I help startups translate their business ideas into a viable product. I fill
the gap where companies miss a technical lead, give advice as a third party
and help execute. Over 10 years experience in both CTO and software
development positions. I have a background in artificial intelligence and I'm
up to date with modern tooling and techniques.

Professional experience with a variety of programming languages, notably Rust,
Ruby, Python, Go, Haskell, various Lisp dialects, SQL and Javascript. I'm also
experienced with a variety of tools; postgresql in depth, various devops
stacks (notably Ansible and Kubernetes) and platforms (Google Cloud, AWS,
various other cloud hosts). Last but not least, I've worked in the machine
learning space in a variety of languages and tools, familiar with tensorflow,
keras and the python science stack.

Worked in translation, e-commerce, cosmetic, journalism and several more
industries, both B2B and B2C.

I'm looking for clients who have a gap in their CTO position, need technical
strategic advice or who need a strong player in their execution. Particularly
interested in companies who try to make a positive impact on the world.

Rate: €150 / hour

Email: mail at timonv dot nl

[https://github.com/timonv](https://github.com/timonv)
[https://linkedin.com/in/timonv](https://linkedin.com/in/timonv)

------
sfstartup
SEEKING FREELANCER | Back-End Engineer | SF Bay Area or Remote

Project: Initial prototype build to consist of responsive/web platform. Our
team consists of long-time industry experts driving the vision, designer, and
front-end engineer. We need a capable back-end engineer to round out the team.

Technologies: Node.JS, ES6, React/Redux, Restful API's, WebSockets, Redis,
AWS, etc.

Timeline: accelerated, we are looking for the right fit who can code quickly
and work independently with modern Javascript frameworks. You'll need to build
high performance, composable, and a testable application.

You'll deliver new features, functionality, and optimize performance. Synergy
between our front-end team for code continuity on a daily basis will be
required. This is currently a project with a full time gig down the road.

 __ _Estimated deliverables 2-4 months for completion_ __

Get in touch = timheff1@gmail.com

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Israel/Europe Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
NodeJS, php, Mysql, Postgres, Redis.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Karachi

Remote: Yes

I am not actively looking right now but would not mind hearing interesting and
challenging ideas.

Mostly I am involved in Python and PHP Laravel. Python for data scraping, EDA,
and at times web development.

I am always in learning mode. In the past few weeks, I learned and share about
technologies on my blog. For instance:

\- Getting started with Kafka in Python
([https://goo.gl/nYUbdd](https://goo.gl/nYUbdd))

\- Elasticsearch and Python ([https://goo.gl/PtfFHE](https://goo.gl/PtfFHE))

\- Create your own custom crypto token and use in existing business use cases
- ([https://goo.gl/rMVUWm](https://goo.gl/rMVUWm))

and many others on my
blog([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me))

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite NYC Full stack engineer
with over 6 years experience delivering software. Experienced working for
startups and larger corporations in fast-paced environments.

Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified on time.

Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql
database reporting, email marketing and conversion funnel optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, Node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible, Terraform).

Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality, cosmetic
and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies. Experienced in solidity.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
cloudboxlabs
SEEKING WORK | New York, NYC | Remote

We are two software engineers who specialize in cloud and big data
infrastructure. We help growth startups and small businesses scale
infrastructure. Our past work experience includes top investment banks and
various NYC startups where we designed and implemented data intensive
applications that powers large scale analytics platforms.

Technologies:

\- python, java, scala

\- amazon web services, google compute cloud products

\- streaming data technologies e.g. kafka, confluent, debezium

\- distributed data pipelines

\- docker, microservices architecture

\- kubernetes, mesosphere

Website: [https://www.cloudboxlabs.com](https://www.cloudboxlabs.com)

Blog: [https://www.cloudboxlabs.com/blog](https://www.cloudboxlabs.com/blog)

Email: hello@cloudboxlabs.com

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

Hi there! I'm a polyglot web programmer with a specialty in scientific data
visualization. I have 6 years of industry experience writing code for games,
desktop apps, and phone apps. As a freelancer, I've worked with clients on
data dashboards and APIs, bringing products to market as well as just making
proof-of-concepts.

Previous projects I've shipped include graph visualizations of pharma data,
custom data dashboard charts, interactive maps, and React Native and Electron
apps. I have dual degrees in CS and studio art, spent several years at the
University of Washington working on NSF-funded serious games in microbiology,
and cut my teeth writing simulations of complex systems for UMich and Sandia
Labs.

My latest projects have used D3.js a lot, and for quick visualizations and
analysis I'll use Python, pandas and Jupyter. I'm friendly, communicative,
have opinions both on design aesthetics as well as tools, and am happy to
advocate for what I think would be best for a project. Happy to expand on
previous projects and chat about yours.

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python stack(s): Django, pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Also used: C# / .NET framework, Java

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
gaseline
SEEKING WORK | The Netherlands | Remote

Hey! My name is Remco and I am an experienced full stack software developer in
C++ and C#. I do software and apps, web back ends, prototyping, hosting,
deployment and management. I can cover the entire development process from
start to finish or work on existing projects. If you are not certain about the
requirements or direction of a project, I will help design your software
solution.

I have been programming for 10+ years of which 3 professionally. I have
experience in both startups and multinational organizations and worked on
mobile, desktop and web applications. I pay attention to details, work
reliably and learn fast when I have to work with new technologies.

Primary skills:

\- Software Development and Design, Algorithms, Game Development

\- C++, C#, ASP.NET (Core), Xamarin, Java

Check out my full portfolio:
[https://remcovanommeren.com](https://remcovanommeren.com)

You can contact me at r.vanommeren11@gmail.com

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE | Berkeley, CA

Full stack Javascript developer with 18 years of experience working with
startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and React, although I'm
also skilled in Node.js and LEMP/LAMP.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript (ES 6+), React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React Native,
Angular 1, Babel, Typescript, Webpack, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux, Nginx,
Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend (Node or LAMP), CMS development/theming (Drupal, Wordpress) and
more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in design/ux, sorry! Haven't kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form or phone number on my website. There's
also a real time chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want
to say hello!

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

I am a full-stack web developer writing front-ends with React, Redux &
TypeScript and back-ends with Python, Django or Flask, and postgresql.

I'm comfortable doing anything from simple maintenance & feature addition to
creating an MVP for your project.

Some technologies I have experience working with:

    
    
        Backend => Python/flask or django, golang, node.js
    
        Frontend => React, Redux, Gatsby, preact, riot, SASS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript
    
        Storage => postgresql, sqlite, redis
    
        Cloud & devops => AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, dokku
    
        Longshot => TypeScript compiler API
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm happy
working with pretty much anything. Recent client testimonials: "Solid &
dependable", "top notch coder and a compiler ninja"

You can check me out further at:

My website: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

If you're interested in working with me, you can contact me at phil@upvalue.io
- my phone # is available on my website.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, React, Java,
and Python. At the low level I can write custom C Postgres extensions, use
SIMD CPU instructions, or implement hot spots in Rust. At the high level I can
design and wireframe features and show their business value. You don't want me
to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django, Pylons, Google
App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL Server,
MySQL, and Postgres), scripting, backend development, automated testing, web
crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
abiraja
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | NYC or Remote

10+ years building web/mobile apps.

Studied CS at Stanford. Founded a startup, PeerCDN, acquired by Yahoo. Been
consulting for clients worldwide since then, including Expo, Datavisor,
Towerview Health, MagicPoser, etc.

I consult, and work with subcontractors on the entire spectrum of product
development, from ideation to creating designs and building the actual
product.

Pricing: $150 hourly Flat rates: Landing Page: $5000, React Native mobile app:
$15k-25k, Web App: $10-25K

Email: abi | at | lightwavecollective.com Website:
[http://lightwavecollective.com](http://lightwavecollective.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Jacksonville, FL)

I am a Developer (Swift, JS, Ruby, Obj-C, React, Rx*, MobX, Hyperapp, Elm),
and Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I typically consult on or perform the
following:

\- iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

dylan(@)bvr.group | [https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote | travel possible

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help companies improve their operations, products, and
services.

Organizations use libraries I've developed for ETL, stream processing, and
data analysis.

Specialties: APIs, process automation, screen scraping, data analysis /
visualization, and SPA development.

Rate: $5k/wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - NYC, mostly remote preferred, but open to travel for larger
projects, major meetings, etc. I'm a senior iOS developer with experience as a
product manager and startup founder.

Since 2010, I've built, launched, grown, and supported many dozens of complex
native iPad and iPhone apps, and worked on mobile app projects with everyone
from tiny startups to design shops to Fortune 500 companies to government
agencies.

I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as well as backend
experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, WP, and others), Firebase, and Parse.

MOST importantly, I have real-world, personal experience in making sure that
money spent = business results, not just reinventing the wheel with the latest
developer-hyped obsessions (I love shiny toys too, but only when they support
the business goals).

I focus on two things these days:

1\. Long-term maintenance and support of mobile apps, both enterprise and
consumer-facing. Ensuring everything stays up-to-date with OS changes, fixing
bugs, adding new features, doing redesigns, and generally making sure that
your investment in an app pays off in the long run. Discounts for multiple
apps, agencies (who want to resell this to their clients), and non-profits. We
cover Android and hybrid apps as well.

2\. Building MVP mobile apps for startups. I help startups go from a great
idea to having a polished app in the hands of their users as fast as possible.
So if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the entire
product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and how to
get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
MHM5000
SEEKING WORK | Iran | Full-stack Engineer and UI/UX Designer

13 Years of experience in different areas of computers and trying to get out
of Iran.

Remote: OK (payment: bitcoin or some other popular crypto-currency)

Relocation: OK (Extremely preferred)

Tech: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2

CMS: Wordpress, Joomla, Prestashop, vBulletin, IPBoard

CSS Frameworks: Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit

Other: Browser Extension

Software: Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects)

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

------
matthall28
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada / Toronto, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, VueJS, AngularJS 1/2+

Website: [http://matthewhall.ca](http://matthewhall.ca)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with experience building MVPs and growing MVPs into
stable scalable products.

------
anikdas
SEEKING WORK | Dhaka, BD. GMT +6 | ONSITE or REMOTE | FULL-STACK DEVELOPER,
ML, NLP, CHATBOTS

3+ years work experience in the field of web development, Chatbot, NLP
(Semantic parsing, Entity recognition, conversation flow design). Also work
experience with enterprise system integrations

Skills:

\- NodeJS (3+ years of experience) (Vanilla, ES6, ExpressJS, AngularJS)
Frontend + backend

\- Python (2+ years of experience) (Django, Flask, scikit-learn, Spacy, NLTK)
(Also wrote my own ORM for mongoDB)

\- HTML, CSS (Several frontend frameworks - Bootstrap, Bulma etc)

Contact:

\- email: mailanik@gmail.com

\- linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anikdas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anikdas/)

\- website: [https://www.anikdas.com](https://www.anikdas.com)

\- github: anikdas

I am highly motivated and deliver what I have been asked for in time. I also
really appreciate work environments that encourage learning and constant
personal and professional growth. Drop me an email if you want me to work on
your project. Thanks.

------
jessehorne
SEEKING WORK

Slater, Iowa

Remote is a requirement!

Github: [https://github.com/jessehorne](https://github.com/jessehorne)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesseleehorne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesseleehorne/)
Resume? Let's talk.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to
build amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
cg-enterprise
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: London

Remote: YES

CGE is a software development agency with focus on quick adaptation of the
initial concept to working MVP. We are currently seeking a contractor or a
team thereof to complete a short term blockchain project in the field of
financial services with a deadline in 4 months from the commencement. The
project will concern developing a private blockchain application for a
financial institution with client interface via mobile apps.

Project specs will be provided to the applicants.

Skills required \- Mobile App Development (React Native, iOS, Android) \-
Blockchain Development (Blockchain stack such as Ethereum, Hyperledger,
Bitshares, Waves...)

Send us your resume via the email contact[at]cyber-guard.co.uk along with any
links to publicly available projects/blockchain apps launched etc. We would
love to take on someone who's rolled out blockchain solutions to production in
the past, however if you have any experience with private blockchain
applications at all we'd like to see your resume!

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
dgsiegel
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | Remote | Travel possible

Digital Strategy Consultant with more than a decade experience and a host of
happy customers. Looking for visionary entrepreneurs to help bring old-school
sales techniques into a digital world.

Specialities: Digital Strategy, Digital Marketing & Automation, Modern Web
Development, Holistic User Experience (UX), Information Architecture

Business & Architecture Skills: Positioning, Communication & Business
Strategy, Online Marketing Automation

Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS, jQuery), Python, PHP, C,
CSS (CSS3, SASS, Less), Drupal, Wordpress

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dgsiegel.net](https://www.dgsiegel.net)

Email: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK - San Diego, CA or Remote

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment as well.

Most of my experience comes from consulting. You can see my some of past works
& references here: [http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

A bunch of buzzwords because apparently everyone needs them: React Native,
React, JavaScript, Flow, Redux, Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Haskell, type
systems.

Note: my handle has nothing to do with the kkk.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent example project (well reviewed website auditor tool):
[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
xando
SEEKING WORK | Software Developer | Poland Kraków remote/travel possible
Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Celery), Lua, JavaScript (React + MobX)

Email: in HN profile.

I'm a full-stack developer. I build things from the scratch to actually
working. Sometimes I get those things to the front page of HN.

I'm a creator of [http://whoishiring.io](http://whoishiring.io). I used to
work on Google Art Project
([https://googleartproject.com/](https://googleartproject.com/)) and HippyVM
(RPython based PHP interpreter) while I write code I'm very oriented on a
product side of things. I feel pretty comfortable with Python (Django, Flask,
Celery) Javascript (React), Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL. Full CV available on o
email.

Also if you are looking to build a search feature on the map or scrape tones
of data from the Internet I'm probably the guy.

Rates: 60usd/h

------
pedrohidalgo
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Dominican Republic | Remote

Full Stack Developer with 9+ years of Software Development Experience with 2+
of them working as a freelancer.

* I can build a Product on my own (Frontend, Backend, Software Architecture, gather requirements from Customers).

* I have plenty of experience working with ReactJS, AngularJS, NodeJS, Android and Java on backend.

* Functional Programming experience (Java, Javascript, and Scala)

Specialties: Javascript (ES6+), Java (8+), NodeJS, AngularJS, Play Framework,
JAX-RS, Android

You can reach me at pedroantoniohidalgo at gmail dot com

Medium:
[https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo](https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo)

My Online CV: [http://pedrohidalgo.me/](http://pedrohidalgo.me/)

Cheers,

------
diathesis
SEEKING WORK | Toronto | Remote

Software consultant with 20 years experience in all kinds of development,
infrastructure, recruiting and management. I usually have enough work to keep
myself busy, but I do value variety and diversity, so I'm always happy to find
work that can be done in parallel with the work I'm already doing.

Lately I've been doing a lot of AWS Cloud work as well as Microservices in
Spring Boot and Kotlin. I'm reasonably comfortable in Java, JavaScript, Swift,
Python, Ruby, Scala, Terraform, Ansible and a pile of other things and I'm
pretty comfortable in my ability to pick up new tech if you have a unique
technology stack.

geoffrey.wiseman@codiform.com [http://codiform.com](http://codiform.com)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with good solutions for
your problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - We'll work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes
to get a clear overview of our goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details. Everything has to be
consistent with your brand image.

Front-end development - Implementing a design is hard. I got the skills to
work with your developers, or on my own, to make the end results great.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

\--

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\--

Related links:

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Bristol, UK.

Hi, I'm an experienced (7 years) full-stack developer with a passion for
startups.

My skills and experiences include:

* Python (Django, Flask, Celery)

* Javascript (Angular, Redux, React, Electron, ES6, Typescript)

* Datastores (Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka)

* DevOps (AWS, Docker, CoreOS)

I've helped build systems that store billions of data points, run millions of
jobs daily and process thousands of messages a second. Beyond just
development, I love consulting with start-ups. I have experience across the
startup life cycle. From the earliest stages of a first hire to the later
stages with millions in annual recurring revenue and profitable.

If you'd like to work together or want to talk my email is c@meronmaske.com.

Github: [https://github.com/cameronmaske](https://github.com/cameronmaske)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web
Developer. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products. I'm presently exploring & building
ARKit 2 concepts.

I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK | Back-end Engineer | SF Bay Area or Remote

Experience: 5+ years working with startups as a Senior Platform Engineer
(OpenGov) and as a freelancer (building APIs, data pipelines, full-stack MVPs
and Machine Learning systems).

Skills: APIs, data modeling, data pipelines, Natural Language Processing, OOP

Languages: Ruby/Rails, Python

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta)

Github: [https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

Here's a short essay I recently wrote about eating healthy:
[http://dpmehta.com/eating-trick.html](http://dpmehta.com/eating-trick.html)

Contact: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Remote 4+ years building web apps

I am experienced software Developer having experience in
node,angular,python,django,mongo and other technologies

Specialties: Javascript (ES6+), NodeJS, Angular,python

email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

fiverr:[https://www.fiverr.com/abdurrehman91](https://www.fiverr.com/abdurrehman91)

linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a/)

~~~
Abdur91
Upwork
Profile:[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~012d470e9c7a6152f7](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~012d470e9c7a6152f7)

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: San Francisco 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: node.js, JavaScript, React, css, Python
      Email: charles@geuis.com
    

Hey everyone! I've created projects like Helium
([https://github.com/geuis/helium-css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css))
and [https://jsonip.com](https://jsonip.com). I've worked in a pretty wide set
of environments from startups to big companies. Looking for the next exciting
thing to work on. I live in San Francisco and am open to local and remote
projects.

Contact me if interested and I'll send out my detailed resume.

------
nadc
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: London, with regular travel to California (LA/SF).

Senior Designer (UI, UX, Front-End Development) and Team Lead with over a
decade of experience.

\---

I build value through design. I don’t just advocate the user, but also the
team that has to build, support and scale the product. Learn more about my
ethos & values at: [https://nad.is/about](https://nad.is/about)

I’ve designed and developed for the web (desktop, mobile, responsive), native
apps (desktop/mobile), games and VR/AR. View my portfolio at:
[https://nad.is/building](https://nad.is/building)

As a designer; as I’ve matured I’ve spent an increasing amount of time
‘measuring’ before ‘cutting’. Product-market fit is as important to me as
pretty pixels.

I consider user research, clarifying technical requirements, benchmarking
competitors, sketches, rapid prototyping, writing product specs etc. to be a
part of the design process. Depending on the team and product I can also
operate as a Product Manager/PM.

As a team lead I’ve hired, managed and mentored, often remotely.

Outside of core product design I also love product marketing; connecting the
dots between users and business requirements. Some ways I’ve made that happen
include:

* Designing for growth. Designed & implemented a viral mechanic for a pre-seed startup, increasing sign ups by a large factor. Shortly after the startup was accepted into YC.

* Data-driven design. Improving retention by measuring, tweaking and multivariate testing.

* Content marketing. Writing on-voice, on-product, on-market blog posts and newsletters that organically gain traction where they need to.

Have an interesting mobile, web or Unity project? Let's talk.

Web: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

------
kjvperspective
SEEKING WORK – remote, Boston, or Denver

We are a data scientist and a UI-focused engineer available to work together
or separately on your data analysis, data visualization, map, or machine
learning solution.

Portfolio: [https://visualperspective.io/](https://visualperspective.io/)

Contact Us: contact@visualperspective.io

Github:
[https://github.com/VisualPerspective](https://github.com/VisualPerspective)

Years of production experience with: Machine Learning, Neural networks, React,
D3, Vue, WebGL, SVG, Webpack, PostGIS, Leaflet, Google Maps, Photoshop, Figma,
QGIS, Amazon AWS, Google Cloud.

------
gazreese
SEEKING WORK - London, Manchester UK or remote

Experienced freelance mobile developer based in the north of England. I’m
quality-driven, reliable and flexible. I have a usability focus, developing
iOS and Android apps using native and cross-platform technologies. I can also
work on back-end tech or employ serverless architectures such as Firebase.
Lots of experience with AWS and Google Cloud.

\- 7 years iOS on Objective C and Swift

\- 4 years Android

\- 3 years Java Spring

\- 5 years C++

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/)

Resume/CV and recent projects:
[http://cv.gazreese.com](http://cv.gazreese.com)

Email: gazreese+whoishiring@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 or 4+ weeks.

So far, 2 of the MVPs/apps i've worked on have been acquired :) :

[http://crumbsapp.io/](http://crumbsapp.io/) and
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160730154641/http://scoper.vid...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160730154641/http://scoper.video/)

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
jwbwater
SEEKING WORK | Central Illinois | Remote

PhD in electrical engineering with experience developing both software and
hardware. I also have a strong quantitative background after spending the last
three years in a computational neuroscience group. I developed mathematically
complex software for a virtual reality system and have had exposure to
numerous machine learning techniques.

I recently did some contract work for a client on a Magento2 extension.

Technologies I've used: Python, pytest, numpy, scipy, opencv, pytorch,
tensorflow, docker, PHP, Magento2

My github profile: [https://github.com/baroobob](https://github.com/baroobob)

You can contact me at jwbwater@gmail.com.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
evanmarks
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Rails / React

Experience: Senior engineer in the SF Bay Area mainly working with Ruby on
Rails and React. I've led and worked on teams at very small to mid-size
startups for about 6 years.

Looking for: I'm currently working full-time and looking for an additional
part-time opportunity of about 10 hours a week.

Some areas I've worked in recently: E-commerce (storefronts, payments, gift
cards, order management, warehouse management), ATS integrations, A/B testing
signup and onboarding flows

Contact: marks.evan@gmail.com

------
jrlocke
SEEKING WORK | iOS Developer | Boston | Remote Only

Tufts educated iOS developer with 5 years of experience building world class
iOS apps (Notarize + Savant).

Experience + expertise with Swift, Obj-C, functional programming, RxSwift,
RxCocoa, Redux, MVVM, Clean Architecture, testing, UIKit, and Foundation.

Looking for moonlight work, 1-5 hours a week. Bug fixes, surgical UI updates,
small feature refactors.

Get in touch: julian.r.locke (at) gmail.com

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. | Remote Only | Full Stack Web
Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering web
apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Website: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Drop me a message, let's chat!

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development. Android/iOS/Xamarin.
Serverless, AWS Lambda, Azure Functions.

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
Svenstaro
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: yes

I need a German-speaking Python freelancer for doing Odoo work. Contact me at
haase@solidarc.de.

Work entails:

\- Develop Odoo modules

\- Occasionally speak to clients

\- Talk to colleagues

This would be a long-term job if we can work together well.

Sven

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

Full stack developer specializing in Android and functional programming. Also
experienced with Haskell, Python, Node.js/Javascript, Purescript, AWS, SQL,
MongoDB, and Serverless.

Website: whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona, Spain / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 10 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – remote or Philadelphia

We are two programmers who are colocated and share an office.

We also offer NO RISK PROTOTYPING, only pay if you want it.
[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
kevalshah90
SEEKING WORK - Data Analytics/Science

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Technologies: Python, Pandas, Statistical Modeling, R, Data Visualization -
d3.js

CV: [https://goo.gl/aTafP4](https://goo.gl/aTafP4)

Looking for freelance data analytics work. Feel free to shoot me an email for
more info: kevalshah90@gmail.com.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
miaw
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Small dev shop in need of freelance senior sysadmin / devops engineer for
overhauling and managing our various client projects/environments.

Must be very experienced with:

* Varnish

* nginx

* AWS ecosystem

sysadminfreelance at makeitallwork dot com

------
arrtz
SEEKING FREELANCER

Worldwide, REMOTE, near-total flexibility on hours. $70-100/hr. Expert
Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWHFL)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

